# How does an Alco FA-1 look inside?



## McTrain (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I want to build a locomotive scrapyard. I have found an FA-1 Body, which I will use to "scrap".
As I want to cut the side open to see the inside of the loco, I asked myself: Hmmm, how does this loco look inside?

There is of course the dieselmotor (as is in the model), but that can´t be everything. I searched the
web, but couldn´t find any blueprints or pictures of an "open" FA-1... Has anyone an idea where I can find information?

Thank you very much for helping!!


Greetings!

Jurgen


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

No picture but, the diesel is installed facing backwards. The flywheel end turns a large generator mounted right behind the cab. There is a small auxiliary generator on top of that. The air compressor would be mounted towards the rear of the locomotive. There is a right angle drive right under the big fanopening in the top rear part of the roof. That drive turns a single large fan blade right under the roof opening.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

You might have better luck looking for F unit pictures, and you might be abe to find some of an FA under construction. In any case, I expect they were all very similar, and it would take an expert to know the difference. 

In general, you had the prime mover sitting in the middle, with walkways all around. The same parts found in any other loco would be there as well - electrical cabinet, generator, radiators, exhaust, etc. The walls had diagonal bracing inside, so if you're going to cut away some of the panels, you might want to put the bracing in. The car body was framed like a truss bridge, and carried the weight of the engine, so the bracing would have been the last thing to be removed, unless the entire floor were supported underneath and the whole body removed.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I was going to upload a couple of photos, but the new system isn't working. 

Google; Doyle McCormick. He restored 2 recovered in Mexico. He has posted many open views on trainweb. 
Hope this helps... 
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

PS; When I saw the subject title, I thought to myself.... 'meditation' ...but thought I should offer something helpful first....


----------



## degill2 (Jun 7, 2009)

a alco pa but heres a inside pic 

http://www.nkp190.com/scans/CraneDay/CraneDay027.jpg[url/]


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's












Well, I guess not. It lets you SEE the photo if you copy paste to the address bar, but not post it.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a gret example of the concept..its in O-scale..(scroll about half way down the page, to the Alco RS3)

http://forums.railfan.net/forums.cg...;start=100

Lee's modeling is amazing..

Scot


----------



## McTrain (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello folks,

thank you for your help and the great links. The pictures do help a lot.
I have found some useful Preisers to help me scrapping the Unit.

Hopefully it will look like I imagine it.

Greetings!

Jurgen


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the railroad scrap yards I have seen, usaully have mostly shell pieces. The motors and such are removed and are sitting in a different pile. I have seen roofs and side panels laying on the ground, sometimes maybe a complete nose section. Thanks Rex[/b]


----------

